# Schuhe eher eng oder bissl zu groß ?



## turbomensch (11. Juli 2008)

hallo zusammen..
hab mich nun nach langem ringen mit mir selbst entschlossen, mit endlich neue MTB-Schuhe zu kaufen.. gefallen und zusagen würde mir der Sidi Eagle 5.. ich hab eigentlich Schuhgröße 41,5 und hab daher mal den Schuh in 42 und 43 anprobiert.. im Grunde sitzt der 42er ganz gut, aber vorn an den Zehen is halt keine Luft mehr.. heißt der 42 Schuhe passte mir beim anprobieren super.. hat auch absolut garnicht gedrückt.. wie is das, sollte man den Schuh evtl. trotzdem n Nummer größer kaufen, damit der Fuß sich auch noch bissl Luft hat an den Zehen vorne bei weiteren Touren? auch der 43 Schuh war jetz nicht übermäßig zu groß.. und n Bekannter meinte, das der Schuh vorn an den Zehen eher mehr Platz bieten soll, damit der Zeh beim härteren Tritt nicht vorne anstößt.. 

könnt ihr mir da Tipps geben, wie n guter Klick-Schuh sitzen soll?
Danke schonmal!


----------



## veno (11. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab mir den ersten ein wenig falsch gekauft, fürs MTB ist es trotzdem ok. Aber so wirklich superoptimal nicht. Ich hab ihn vorn ein wenig zu groß gekauft, effekt: Beim Ziehen rutsche ich hinten hoch, dank Scotts Antirutsch Einlage wird das verhindert, aber wäre diese nicht integriert, würde ich ständig hochschlappen. 

Also fürs Rad muss der Schuh richtig passen, finde ich. Da anders als beim Laufen, der Fuß nicht vorn noch einen halben Zentimeter Platz braucht, da rutscht ja nichts, muss er sitzen, so dass man nicht hin und herschlappert, sonst kann man nicht in Klickpedalen gescheit ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbomensch (11. Juli 2008)

naja... vor- und zurückrutschen tu ich auch im 43er nicht, denk ich.. durch das Ratschen-System vom Schuh hab ich auch im 43 nen guten Halt.. aber weiß ja nicht, 
wie/ob sich die Fußform auch bissl ändert auf weiteren Touren..


----------



## Apa (11. Juli 2008)

ich würde ihn nicht zu klein kaufen. da durch s biken dein fuß beansprucht wird schwellt er etwas an --> wenn er dann optimal im "ruhe"-zustand passt, kann s schnell passieren, dass er drückt. geh am besten in einen shop in deiner umgebung und probier mal n paar modelle an.


----------



## F.O.B. (11. Juli 2008)

Apa hat recht. Beim Anprobieren ziehe ich über die normale Socke eine weitere, etwas dickere Socke um das Anschwillen des Fußes zu simulieren. Dann wirst Du schnell feststellen , welche Schuhgröße für Dich am besten ist. Der "Rest" muß das Verschlußsystem aus gleichen können.


----------



## turbomensch (11. Juli 2008)

na ihr habt wohl recht.. eher die 43 nehmen.. hab die 42er auch mit normalen "dünnen" Socken anprobiert.. Sportsöckchen sind ja eher bissl dicker auch.. dann werd ich wohl echt zu den 43ern greifen..


----------

